

Python Data Utils - JesseAldridge
http://github.com/jessald/python_data_utils/tree/master
I put a couple of my routine utility files onto github in order to experiment with open source.  I'd appreciate any feedback.
I'm completely new to open source and git and also fairly new to Python, so you'll have to forgive any noobish fumblings.
======
JesseAldridge
I put a couple of my routine utility files onto github in order to experiment
with open source. I'd appreciate any feedback. I'm completely new to open
source and git and also fairly new to Python, so you'll have to forgive any
noobish fumblings.

